# auctioneers fees - what is fair and what is not?



## chancer (4 Jan 2007)

recently sold my house and was surprised at the fees i've just received from my auctioneer.

usual 1% of purchase price job but their bill includes a price on the signage they put up on the property (E150) AND the cost of "colour brochures/internet insertion" (E200). 

are these fees usual or are they trying to ring me dry?

i am in galway.

ta.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Jan 2007)

Did they mention the costs upfront?


----------



## chancer (4 Jan 2007)

not really but i have no proof either way.  just talked about 1% plus "advertising" costs PLUS vat.

what is the conventional wisdom on this?


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jan 2007)

Well they should be able to produce invoices for the brochures and internet insertion. The only doubt I'd have is the property signage which is probably inflated since it is most likely their own sign? I'd ask for the invoices if in doubt and haggle on the signage.


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Jan 2007)

Signage and brochures sound like 'advertising' to me.


----------



## niceoneted (4 Jan 2007)

I know that they charge the €200 fee for myhome.ie advertising as I am in the process. I was told the percentage plus vat, my home fee and signage fee. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## robd (4 Jan 2007)

chancer said:


> recently sold my house and was surprised at the fees i've just received from my auctioneer.
> 
> usual 1% of purchase price job but their bill includes a price on the signage they put up on the property (E150) AND the cost of "colour brochures/internet insertion" (E200).
> 
> ...



That's standard from my experience of selling.  You only pay the % fee if they sell.  You're liable for the signage, brochure costs and myhome etc. regardless and in addition to the %.


----------



## pat127 (4 Jan 2007)

I was quoted 1% plus €500 for advertising from the local rep for one of the majors. I haggled this down to 0.75%. Have a go, you have nothing to lose


----------



## mo3art (4 Jan 2007)

When negotiating your auctioneer's/estate agents fees you should always agree the advertising costs up front.  This way you never have a nasty surprise.
FYI, €150 for a signboard & €200 for brochure/internet insertion is extremely good value imho.
As was quite rightly pointed out, the physical cost of a signboard is likely to be less than €150, however signboards have to be erected and this is what costs the most.  Reputable signboard companies have a safety statement, training and insurance.  Many estate agents wouldn't use a board more than once as boards often have information relevant to the particular property on the market and/or can get damaged in high winds.
NB
I work for (but am not) an estate agent


----------



## westernone (4 Jan 2007)

I have recently placed a house on the market in Dublin and checked with a few estate agents - costs quoted as follows:
- Gunne 0.75% + about 500 for signage, myhome.ie etc.
- SherryFitz - looking for 1.25% + 500 for signage, myhome etc + about 1500 for their property mags
- small estate agent 0.55% to include signage, myhome.ie 

I settled with the small estate agent as I feel that 99% of people who are in the property market look on myhome.ie. The advertsing in national papers etc. would seem to be a separate profit/revenue centre for estate agents

On the question of signage etc...why should the vendor pay?


----------



## Mourinho (5 Jan 2007)

€500 for signage and myhome sounds high to me – given that myhome costs €200 (inc VAT), that leaves €300 for signage – seems high to me. 

I was recently quoted 1% + €200 for my home by a mid size agent and was told it was non-negotiable. 

Do any agents accept fees on the proviso that if they get a certain amount for the sale, say €500k you pay them 1%, anything less than €500k 0.75%?


----------



## gar123 (5 Jan 2007)

hi wersternone who was the small estate agent?


----------



## Meathman99 (5 Jan 2007)

Mourinho said:


> €500 for signage and myhome sounds high to me – given that myhome costs €200 (inc VAT), that leaves €300 for signage – seems high to me.
> 
> I was recently quoted 1% + €200 for my home by a mid size agent and was told it was non-negotiable.
> 
> Do any agents accept fees on the proviso that if they get a certain amount for the sale, say €500k you pay them 1%, anything less than €500k 0.75%?




I doubt you'll find any.


----------



## mo3art (5 Jan 2007)

Yes you will find plenty of Estate Agents prepared to accept an incentivised fee structure as mentioned above.  In fact I would recommend that if you're selling a high value property you always set this in place.  By high value, anything over €600K.


----------



## Mourinho (12 Jan 2007)

I proposed the structure as previously mentioned but in the end he said he would do it for .75% - even though he said it was non-negotiable initially.


----------

